# Job pics start



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

This one should be fun


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

wow, thats quite a job. what are you contracted to do?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I wouldn't even know where to start there. :blink:


----------



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

powerwash, primer sealer ;and two finsh coats on 4000 sq meters


----------



## CharlieWis (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh yea... thats nothin. Today I painted a bathroom, but it was a Masterbathroom, I even painted the cieling tough guy.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start there. :blink:


me either. Might be fun to do to change the pace of the res repaint but man. Is that 4000 sq m floor space I assume? Thats over 13,100 sq ft. And some high, funky ceilings.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

CharlieWis said:


> Oh yea... thats nothin. Today I painted a bathroom, but it was a Masterbathroom, I even painted the cieling tough guy.


:laughing:
I thought my day was tough... Cut half & rolled a room, hallway, and stairs. Took about 2 hours & then I painted the baseboard & cleaned up.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

oh yah? I ran errands all day, talked to insurance people, graphics people, sign-age people, trailer people, my paint store 4 times, and touched up about 60 linear feet of moulding outside in the perfect 70 degree weather.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Oooo I forgot about the errands. Went to Lowes a few blocks away & bought an outlet cover as we were one short.


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Just for fun, how many gallons do you figure you'll use??


----------



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

150 give or take based on 16 sq meter per litre


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

Soare you gonna wear raincoats when you wash that place?:tongue_smilie:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I would complete this job using brush and roller. Wouldn't think of using a sprayer.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

timhag said:


> I would complete this job using brush and roller. Wouldn't think of using a sprayer.




Why is it that so many people think that the spray gun should be banned along with assault rifles?? I wouldn't think about doing it without one!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> I would complete this job using brush and roller. Wouldn't think of using a sprayer.


I agree. I would use a 2" brush & 7" nap. :thumbup:


----------



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

timhag said:


> I would complete this job using brush and roller. Wouldn't think of using a sprayer.


maybe were the windows are to save time covering up .Going to use a two gun machine hope its the right choice.:001_unsure:


----------



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Why is it that so many people think that the spray gun should be banned along with assault rifles?? I wouldn't think about doing it without one!


Time is money no other way for it .One man on the ground two men on guns.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I agree. I would use a 2" brush & 7" nap. :thumbup:


LOL.. you guys crack me up.... :laughing:


----------



## Larman (Apr 18, 2007)

CharlieWis said:


> Oh yea... thats nothin. Today I painted a bathroom, but it was a Masterbathroom, I even painted the cieling tough guy.


 
LOL!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

richiemcdon said:


> maybe were the windows are to save time covering up .Going to use a two gun machine hope its the right choice.:001_unsure:


Go on Richie, knock the granny out of that one fella :thumbup:

Good job you got there mate, should be a nice little earner.

How many days you got booked for this one?
Don't forget to put on progress pics.

mistcoat (UK)


----------



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Go on Richie, knock the granny out of that one fella :thumbup:
> 
> Good job you got there mate, should be a nice little earner.
> 
> ...


Cheers have two men in for ,4 to six weeks think that will cover it all right get more pics up soon .:thumbsup:


----------



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

*Job pics to date*

A bit done


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Paint doesn't come in 5 gallon buckets in Ireland? bummer.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Paint doesn't come in 5 gallon buckets in Ireland? bummer.


Beer comes in some pretty big cans from there!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Paint doesn't come in 5 gallon buckets in Ireland? bummer.


That's what I was wondering. :laughing:


Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

richiemcdon said:


> A bit done


That's looking a bit different Richie. Looking good. :thumbup:

I hope ur pi55ing that zinsser out at the prices we pay :whistling2:

Keep posting the piccies, can't wait to see the finished job!!!

Seeing the pics of your empties....
Years a go while working with my Dad, there was a young painter lad on site. My Dad was running the job and we were using plenty of gear like you are, lots of empties. 
Dad suggested the young lad clean out every can spotless and told him if he took the cans back to our local trade centre, he would get £0.50p back on every empty. The lad filled his car right up :jester:.
Came back to work next day not a happy bunny with no money for his efforts.:furious:
Muppet!!!

That lad wasn't me either, for the record:no:

mistcoat (UK)


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Impressive.


----------



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Paint doesn't come in 5 gallon buckets in Ireland? bummer.


Not Zinsser usa gallon


----------



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

Start stop start stop new name for this job.


----------

